# Benefits Or After Effects Of A Typhoon :)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The large Milk Fish are sold dirt cheap they get out of their pens and the local fisherman catch them, so a very large Milk Fish would cost only 80 pesos. I'm stocking up.

Fish also swimming around on the bottom half of our home now, we are flooded.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If translating a Swedish (?) expression (losing it's ryhme) :: 
One's death is an other's bread"

Some similar when
a storm made big forests fall, so it became to many loggs at the market made the prices drop much which was bad for the forest owners but good for the customers. 
And before Yolanda was prices at coconuts so low so it wasn't worth for an old coconut farmer to pay anyone to harvest, because there were so many produced at Samar/Leyte, but then many coconut palms broke by Yolanda so it became less supply (although less demand there too I suppouse because people got less money.)


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The large Milk Fish are sold dirt cheap they get out of their pens and the local fisherman catch them, so a very large Milk Fish would cost only 80 pesos. I'm stocking up.
> 
> Fish also swimming around on the bottom half of our home now, we are flooded.


In our road there are many people selling fish outside their homes and many more fishing boats in the bay and the water level is rising as well !


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

All pollution indexes were way down at my place in BGC. 
I took these readings about 2:30 am as Goni was passing through.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ants nearly decimated by the flood except for the few colonies still in the home. 

In 2011 we were flooded 4 feet high for nearly 3 months and we didn't see ants for nearly 3 years it was heavenly.


----------

